# Isis Island in Aswan and Nile Cruise



## semper fi1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thinking of going to Aswan in February been to Isis Island a few times before, does any one have an idea about the rates now? and also a good Nile Cruise between Luxor and Aswan? Any reply will be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I've just come back from doing a Nile cruise plus a couple of nights in a basic apartment in the traditional village of Shilaal, which has a view of Philae Temple from the balcony. Everything was arranged by a friend of a friend called Mahmoud Taiya.
Mob no. 01013136540
email. [email protected]
His idea is to show the other side of Egypt, not the sites everyone else goes to, although of course you can do those too and I did. Edfu temple is a 50le caleshe drive away from the boat, Kom Ombo is right next to the river so you walk there. The crocodile museum is fab too, don't forget to visit it before leaving the temple grounds. The best was Kalabsha Temple plus two others on an island just above the high dam. We were a group of 3 and there were only 3 other tourists there the whole time. Wonderful. 

Prices vary according to class of boat, time of year and how many things you want included in the trip. We did the Nubian village lunch, which was the family of the boat crew who took us and who then showed us around the village. We had lots of tea in different places, from the Cataract Hotel, to a Nubian arts and crafts centre, to some regular Nubians and the ladies of Shilaal village. We were even invited to a wedding in the village!

I wanted to get the train back to Luxor instead of driving, it cost me 41le and that was in first class! If you can get a seat on the river side of the train, at times it passes very close to the Nile. It may be warmer but you can always close the sun shade or curtains when you tire of the view.
It took 3 hours and 10 minutes to get to Luxor stopping at Kom Ombo, Edfu and Esna.


----------



## semper fi1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for your reply


----------

